# Vape King - Big announcement coming soon!



## Stroodlepuff (27/10/15)

*VAPE KING HAS AN ANNOUNCEMENT TO MAKE*​*
WE DON'T WANT TO LET THE CAT OUT OF THE BAG JUST YET

BUT THIS SHOULD GIVE YOU AN IDEA ​**

*

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (27/10/15)

Vape lounge or new B&M store

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

Awe yeah! Downloadable juice!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Just tell us already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/15)

Whatever it is I'm there !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

How about a pm to tell us what it is? 
If I talk @HappyCamper can give me a few clouts next time I visit? Which will probably be some time this week or next week. I NEED some cream soda milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/15)

Vape lounge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (27/10/15)

A vape bar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

All the best for the big announcement...
Looking forward to hearing all about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

I know, I know... you've got a truck load of the new Thermovape Evolution dry herb and oil vaporizer and SA is getting mj legalized on the 1st November.
...and if it isnt, well blame it on Google and your evolution video.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/16)

So there was a slight delay on the announcement unfortunately but we promise something exciting is still happening and we will be posting updates soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (1/2/16)

Hmm what Mall is that. Fourways perhaps


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

That's not Fourways. I know that Game all too well. Replacing a security/key cutting shop? So close to home! Awesome stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Hmm what Mall is that. Fourways perhaps


is it not Clearwater mall?


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

No, go north. If you reach Fourways you've gone too far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

You can get a nice pizza next door. But you'll need to pass the ATM and then you'll probably go back for more vape gear. 
Did I win a prize yet @Stroodlepuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## element0709 (1/2/16)

NORTHGATE?


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

element0709 said:


> NORTHGATE?


Close, but game northgate relocated. To this mall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Close, but game northgate relocated. To this mall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bell airs?


----------



## n00b13 (1/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Bell airs?


Winner winner chicken dinner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

n00b13 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha lets see if we are right


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/16)

My lips are sealed 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




Well, I can immediately tell thats not anywhere in Cape Town, our hobo's are waaayyy too proactive to let so many trolleys sit around doing nothing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/2/16)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @Oliver Barry @MiffyPuff 
The Suspense is killer.
How long do we still have to wait?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/2/16)

Cresta?


----------



## Gizmo (2/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @Oliver Barry @MiffyPuff
> The Suspense is killer.
> How long do we still have to wait?



It opens the 1st march. This is an additional Vape King store. Expect shop fittings etc of the highest standard.. All of our big branches are moving retail in the coming year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/16)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Too cool guys!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/16)

Here's a sneak peak for you guys... PS I think I'm hilarious  






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Here's a sneak peak for you guys... PS I think I'm hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The circus probably misses you since you left, did they let you keep the big shoes and red nose or not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/16)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

OMG do I need to catch a plane or drive to JHB again?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG do I need to catch a plane or drive to JHB again?



Heehee Maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Paulie (13/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 48071​




Ooooh  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/3/16)

oi I hope whatever this is only happens after payday.
Vape Meet month is a broke month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/3/16)

I might be wrong but that looks very much like the mall of the south?
Do I get a prize if I guess right lol...


----------



## Soprono (15/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I might be wrong but that looks very much like the mall of the south?
> Do I get a prize if I guess right lol...



Different tiles to the Mall Of The South. So dont think it is.


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Shop has been opened etc.. this is something else

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Shop has been opened etc.. this is something else


Are you sure about that  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Are you sure about that
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


No not at all anymore lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/16)

The 2nd of April is the day! We will open in the South oh yay!

Alberton, Brackenhurst & Meyersdal prepare yourselves!!! There will be great specials to be found.

On the location? Yet we cannot say... Just keep watching our page everyday!!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## blujeenz (26/3/16)

You said South and my hands flew to my mouth.
No shipping at last I thought.
Then I realised you meant south of North,
my eagerness all for nought.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (26/3/16)

Awesome stuff guys!congrats! Hoping one day Pta east will have a walk in vape shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/5/16)

*GUESS WHAT PEEPS!!!!*
*WE HAVE ANOTHER EXCITING ANNOUNCEMENT TO MAKE!*

*



*
**

*

*

*MORE DETAILS TO FOLLOW!!!*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

Will you be coming back?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouder (17/5/16)

@Stroodlepuff PLEASE SAY there's a shop opening in the West!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Will you be coming back?



Hehe don't worry we not going anywhere...except the retail side, that is moving to a new premises....and one not very far from the old one either


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @Stroodlepuff PLEASE SAY there's a shop opening in the West!?



Soon @Clouder

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/5/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/5/16)

@Stroodlepuff when you opening the shop in Centurion? we have alot of Vapers here.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> @Stroodlepuff when you opening the shop in Centurion? we have alot of Vapers here.



As soon as we find the right location

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (19/5/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> As soon as we find the right location


I will keep a lookout for you, i will make sure its right next to me hehe , check out Mall@Reds, there is alot of development going on and ive seen a open space or 2 there.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> I will keep a lookout for you, i will make sure its right next to me hehe , check out Mall@Reds, there is alot of development going on and ive seen a open space or 2 there.



@BoogaBooga This ones for you


----------

